# Avi's Vegetarian Loaf



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This recipe is from a coworker of mine so it's earned his name! I make this for special occasions for my daughter since she's a vegetarian. It takes a little while to make but it's well worth the time.1 cup carrots, diced1 cup celery, chopped1/2 cup onions, chopped1/3 cup margarine or butter1/4 cup wheat flour, whole-grain1 1/2 teaspoons salt1/8 teaspoon pepper1 1/2 cups nonfat milk1 cup cheddar cheese, grated1 cups walnuts, chopped3/4 cup wheat germ1/3 cup wheat bran3/4 cup egg beaters or 3 eggs1. Chop vegetables and saute in margarine or butter until onions are tender. Stir in flour, salt and pepper. Add milk and cook over low heat until mixture thickens (2-3 minutes).2. Add cheese, stir until melted. Stir in chopped nuts, wheat bran, wheat germ and slightly beaten egg beaters (or beaten eggs, if used).3. Pour into greased, lightly 9"X5'X3" loaf pan. Bake at 350F for 50 minutes or until firm. Let stand at least 10 minutes before cutting and serving.According to my Cooking Light Software, if you divide the loaf into 6 servings it is 420 Calories, Total Fat is 30G (sat fat=7g, mono fat=10g, poly fat=12g). Cholesterol=21 mg. Carbs=24g, Fiber=6g, Protein=19g, Sodium=870mg, Calcium=267 mg, Iron=3 mg------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 1999)

Jean,Sounds good. Thanks........------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

